
Tooploox’s Deep Learning Box - 1o0ko
https://www.tooploox.com/blog/deep-learning-with-gpu
======
j_s
Build a fast deep learning machine for under $1K |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13605222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13605222)
(4 months ago)

Additional discussion 3 months ago, comparing pricing against AWS spot
instances for an AI course:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13909656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13909656)

 _Don 't buy equipment before you have demonstrated a real need for it._ \-
taneq

\--

Might be able to pay something smaller off with minimum hassle using
simplifying middleware like MinerGate or the open source NiceHash when there's
no machine learning work to do. Always interesting to see the crossover
between builds that provide the top dollar value for different types of
mining/hashing/proof-of-work vs. different types of machine learning.

------
abakus
A very interesting read, but it left me wondering what the total cost is.

~~~
ktarnowski
We spent around $8105 on the machine. Costly, but well worth it.

------
jsantiago77
I'm sure The Witcher runs smoothly

